# white discharge!! BIG UPDATE!!!!



## kayla's mommy

so im having alot of white discharge, doctor told me as long as it dosent itch that its fine. but has anybody else had this. its white and milky and it gets me really damp. does this mean that labor is soon coming.

So the same day that I posted this, my water broke, was in labor for 6 hours and gave birth to a 8lbs. 1 oz. Baby boy!!


----------



## 24/7

I have this too, and I hope its a good sign!! xx


----------



## kayla's mommy

fingers crossed for the both of us. im so ready to have this baby


----------



## 5ara

I've been getting this the past 2 weeks or so, but I'm hoping baby stays put for a while.


----------



## drewsmammaz

i hate to say this but i dont think it has any signs of labor. I have been having the same discharge, from milky white to clear, anywhere from a little bit to soaking my underwear (sorry if tmi) for about 2 months now.


----------



## KS1977

I've just woken up from settee, been to the loo and noticed my underwear is quite wet. Never had this before and it smelled weird too. Not that I'm into sniffing underwear lol!! I had a bit of white discharge earlier today too so who knows. I'm over DD by three days x


----------



## Sooz

I've had tonnes of this for the last couple of weeks, it is supposed to increase in late pregnancy but not sure that it means labour is imminent.


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

I always have this right from the start i think as it nears the end it just increases xx


----------



## Szaffi

I have it too - I think it's due to the increased blood supply?


----------



## XJessicaX

I have had quite a lot of creamy milky discharge throughout this pregnancy. I think its just the body keeping the vagina clean. I think the only true exciting discharge is the mucous plug coming away!


----------



## bobblebot

i've had this and asked for a swab to be done as thougt waters could be trickling....turns out i have bactierial vaginosis, not sexually transmitted just bad bacteria taking over good...now have vaginal antibiotic....mmm lovely...but it can leadto premature births if untreated


----------



## Blue_bear

I went in yesterday because i was s damp i thought my waters were leaking, they checked everything and just said i have a shed load of white watery discharge. They definately werent concerned about it and made no mention of it linking to labour im afraid....


----------



## mons75

I agree w Jessica. Also same for me.


----------



## mons75

wow!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## lov3hat3

Congrats!! :)


----------



## BabyNo1.

Wow congratulations!


----------



## Feemee

Awwww congrats :) x


----------



## Groovychick

I agree Jessica! :)


----------



## flumpsmummy

congrats,xx


----------



## yumyum1979

congratulations x


----------



## scuffer

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy! x


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

Oh wow! Congratulations xxx


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations x


----------



## lkel33

Congrats! :)


----------



## doggy121

oh brill news and congrats to you!!!

on the white discharge i am only 30wks but have very creamy thick white cm, sometimes in clumps when i go to the loo, i'm tot not worried that i'm due to go in labour but surely this is normal as ive read it is...didn't know this was a sign of impending labour...i hope it isn't for me arghhh!!


----------



## mommytoTandE

Congratulations!!!! :)


----------



## MoonLove

Yay congratulations!! x


----------



## sophie22

ive had this all the way through so it probably was just a coincidence! congratulations on your baby boy!! x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Wowzer! Congrats :)


----------



## kayla's mommy

Thank you all for the congrats. I'm super happy with my new baby and am now a mom of 2, and loving every minute of it. Never been happier


----------



## Brieanna

Congrats! :)


----------



## blackcherry

i have had it too for quite a while. Im three weeks away from DD, and my doctor has checked me and at this point i have no signs of my body getting ready for baby's arrival yet....


----------

